# Threshermans Reunion in PA Aug 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This is in my neck of the woods. Lots of demonstrations and displays. And lots of Pennsylvania Dutch food!!!:homereat: :homereat: :homereat: 

Here is a link:
http://www.roughandtumble.org/reunions/2004/2004_exhbtr_info.asp


----------

